# VTA Forums anywheres?



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone know if there's any VTA-specific message boards floating around?

What I wanna find out is, what I need to do to get my girlfriend's HPI E-10 race-ready for VTA. We plan on updating the drive shaft and strut towers very soon to HPI's aluminum parts, going to the heavier-duty shocks, etc. Already got the '68 Camaro body. Can you upgrade the suspension/steering arms on these things so that they're more adjustable? Like by using adjustable tie rods instead of the hard plastic ones that are on the car?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out the various threads on RC Tech under the "Electric On-road" category. There are 3 threads:

1. U.S. Vintage Trans-Am Racing (general discussion)
2. VTA Tuning Q & A (tuning and setup)
3. VTA Paint And Pics Discussion (self-explanatory)

Hope this helps!


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The HPI E10 in stock form is a durable, but not overly adjustable kit. I personally own one and there are many things I like about the kit. I have mine setup for drifting, but have considered racing in VTA to prove you don't need the best car to have fun.

HPI has been slowly release option parts for the E10. Here is a link on HPI USA for E10 option parts (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitoptions/10702/)
I've already bought the aluminum drive shaft from HPI and I'm waiting for the aluminum motor mount to be available in stores. 

Here are some additional useful links for E10 information:
----------
Tower Hobbies has a number of parts for the E10. The trick to finding all of the available E10 parts is to search for the specific HPI part number on Tower. For example, here is what E10 search found on Tower (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=E-10+++) vs. a specific search for part 85606 (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=85606). Notice that the E10 search didn't find the a-arm, but the specific part search did.

DRCCentral is a forum dedicated to drifting. Here is a link to their E10 forum (http://www.drccentral.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13801). There should be pictures of modified stock upper A-arms that allow for caster adjustment, modified steering with turnbuckles to eliminate slop, and a few other misc mods that you might find useful.

Atomic R/C Products makes a few upgrades for the E10 that aren't availabe from HPI at this time. Atomic makes an aluminum steering rack and carbon fibre shock towers that allow for the use of ANY oil filled adjustable shocks. Here is a link to their website (http://www.rcatomic.com/atomic/inde...category_id=91&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1).

Ebay can be a source for HPI E10 parts as well. Ebay is how I discovered Atomic. Do a search for HPI E10 on ebay, and you should find a few aftermarket parts for sale. (http://desc.shop.ebay.com/items/__h...Parts_Accessories&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_pgn=1)


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey, thanks a bunch. My girlfriend is really wanting to race this thing, and understands we may have to spend some $$$ on this thing to get 'er goin' 

'Preciate the help!


----------

